
Ask HN: Health Effects of Night Owl - refactor
As a child (&#60; 18), I found that I worked best at night (when the sun was not visible).<p>During college, I couldn't quite pull this off due to classes during the day.<p>Now that I'm in graduate school, I have this freedom again, to organize my day as I wish.<p>I was just wondering -- does anyone know of negative health side effects of being a night owl? Somehow when it's completely dark outside, and all I can see are the artificial lights of my computer screen and flouresecent lights, I find concentrating effortless.
======
Shooter
Yes, some studies have suggested that working night owl shifts for a long
period of time can shorten your life by a significant amount - possibly years.
Loneliness, poor eating habits, and hormone changes were all cited as possible
reasons why this might be true. Night shift workers also tend to exercise
less, and are more likely to run sleep deficits. A couple of the studies I've
read said hormone changes can be permanent in those who worked nights for 5+
years. (Melatonin is the obvious hormone affected, but there were other
hormone changes as well.) The fact that many people are unable to stay on a
nocturnal schedule, and switch back and forth between days and nights (to see
friends and family on weekends, perhaps) makes it even worse, health-wise. The
changes are stressful on your body.

Most of the studies had participants that were probably quite unhappy about
their late shifts, but had to do so out of necessity and not choice. [And they
may have also picked up fast food on their way to work every night, for all I
know.] So...if you're more productive and happier at night - and you eat
properly and exercise - I guess you would only have to worry about the hormone
changes...?

It's been 5-6 years since I've actively monitored the research, so I'm not
sure if there have been any major new findings recently. Check Medline or
something.

------
pasbesoin
Without going into the larger picture, if you do continue this I'd suggest
taking good size doses of Vitamin D. In the last few years, research has been
emphasizing the benefits on numerous fronts, including for mood and sense of
well being. If your schedule is shifted this much and most of your time is
spent in the environment you describe, your body may not be making enough
vitamin D on its own.

And get the D3 form; it is supposed to be more bio-active. It's "dirt" cheap;
affordable even on a student budget.

------
workhorse
I haven't found any bad effects on my end yet. I make sure to work out daily
though, minimum 30 mins.

I sleep from 5am until 10am, and then get back to it. Seems to work well for
me.

------
quizbiz
I worry that I only like the night because of the isolation it enduces.

